
Default Behavior and the Internet Operating System - peter123
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/05/default-behavior-and-the-internet-operating-system.html
======
datums
I don't think craigslist would be my first option for concert tickets. But for
search I usually use my browser search box. Movies fandango, ruby news,
ruby.alltop.com

